# Don't inform users of being banned?



## Razzy (Feb 7, 2003)

Is it customary to not be informed when you are banned from doing something on SOTW? A private message, email, anything really would have been in order, but I had to find out the hard way when I had my for sale thread pulled.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Being "banned" means you have no posting abilities at all. Usually if you get banned you'll have some warnings before it's done. Now a post that takes a wrong turn can be removed pretty much at a moderators judgement w/o being notified. As I understand it anyway.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 7, 2003)

I was told back in June that I was temporarily banned from selling anything because of a deal that went sour with a mouthpiece. It was my own oversight and I apologized for it, took a hit to my reputation, etc... a moderator helped me to resolve the situation and told me that I would be temporarily banned from selling anything. Today I post a for sale ad and it is removed soon after. When I asked the same moderator about it, I was told that I am banned from selling anything through the site and that I should petition Harri if I want to get it reversed. This is much different from the "temporary ban" (of which I was never given an end date) that I was told I would have and I feel I already paid double for the mistake that I made. That's why I ask, is it customary to do this to forum members, ban them from services of the site without informing them first? I suppose finding out the way I did could be considered yet-another-penalty for what happened back in June.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Depends on what the moderators definition of temporary. In the grand scheme of things 2-3 months is temporary.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Actually Razzy it was an Administrator (and the 2nd in "command" if you will, to boot), not a Moderator, and he made it clear that Harri had the final say. 

This kind of discussion should be held in private with the Admin in question and/or Harri, and not aired in the forums. I'm going to lock the thread as a result.


----------

